# Newegg vs. Tigerdirect



## quiktek (Jan 12, 2008)

I was just comparing prices between the sites and newegg blows tigerdirect away. There is a $50.00 difference in the Asus Maximus Extreme between the sites. I have already purchased a few things from tiger but I think I will be leaning toward newegg from now on. The only con is that tiger has a broader selection in brands, but not a big deal.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Newegg also has quicker shipping (in my experiences), better customer support, a more user-friendly site, and overall, it's great. RMAs are a breeze, and they have a chat


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think Newegg is a better site overall as well. I really like the 'Spec' tab that newegg has on all of its  products. It makes component comparision user friendly and ultimately a better buying experience!


----------



## sniperchang (Jan 12, 2008)

There's only one MAJOR flaw with newegg, they don't ship to Canada! Tigerdirect on the other hand have a canadian site.


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 14, 2008)

sniperchang said:


> There's only one MAJOR flaw with newegg, they don't ship to Canada! Tigerdirect on the other hand have a canadian site.



Just move


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd rather payer higher prices than live in a corrupted dump like the USA.  lol


----------



## quiktek (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> I'd rather payer higher prices than live in a corrupted dump like the USA.  lol



Its people like you that keep the U.S. economy going by paying full price. Thanx


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> I'd rather payer higher prices than live in a corrupted dump like the USA.  lol



Don't talk trash on the USA. I'm sure 98% of computerforum.com users reside in the states. There should be a poll on this matter.


----------



## Kilauea (Jan 14, 2008)

sniperchang said:


> There's only one MAJOR flaw with newegg, they don't ship to Canada! Tigerdirect on the other hand have a canadian site.



I wouldn't say this is an advantage for TigerDirect, considering how overpriced they are compared to many other canadian websites such as NCIX, DirectCanada, MemoryExpress, etc.

Besides that, even tho I live in Canada, I find that Newegg has such a user friendly site that I tend to refer to Newegg first when looking for information. And like another user said, their spec page is very useful.


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 14, 2008)

you're probably right...  But right now it's in such a horrible mess I'd gladly pay a little extra if it meant not living there.  I don't think someone could pay me enough to live there right now.

Your government is a bunch of pawns.  The corporate juggernaut controls the country.  The pharmaceutical industry in particular has the Administration by the scrotum.  The people are a bunch of whiny cry babies, demanding action and when they get it, they scream at the price and blame the government.  The special interest groups are destroying what little is left of the Constitution.  The Dems are almost facist, saying whatever they think you want to hear and then backpedalling as soon as they take power.  The economy is totally trashed.  Your national debt is well over 60% of GDP while your cowboy president waves his Smith and Wesson, banking the profits from his investments in arms.  

The public view is so bent out of shape they spend billions to prove there's no God and that homosexuality is genetic so they can avoid any and all accountability.  The one thing they are gifted at is blaming anyone and everyone but themselves.  The elite few are getting disturbingly rich while the rest of America spends millions of dollars in the name of "entertainment".  A Hollywood star's boob job makes headlines while the improvished waste away in alleys.  The gap between the poor and the elite widens by the day, with the middle class bearing the entire burden of the country's wanton greed.

It's a joke.  If that means I have to pay an extra 10 bucks for a computer part, count me in.  Today you bomb Iraq, tomorrow the Arabs build a mosque on the Whitehouse lawn, while the populace shakes their heads and wonders what the hell just happened.

You watch.  When you run out of bullets, they'll come up to you with a big smile, poke the tip of their finger in the end of your gun while they hand you a turban and the Quran.

lol   I read wayyyy too much politics.


----------



## sniperchang (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> I'd rather payer higher prices than live in a corrupted dump like the USA.  lol



Wow, jeez that's a bit much. You might think you're being "cute" with your "lol " but that statement is not appropriate.



Kilauea said:


> Besides that, even tho I live in Canada, I find that Newegg has such a user friendly site that I tend to refer to Newegg first when looking for information. And like another user said, their spec page is very useful.



Ya me too, it's a good site, I really do hope they would ship to canada.


----------



## lucky7 (Jan 14, 2008)

haha no u read way too much bull shit :.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> you're probably right...  But right now it's in such a horrible mess I'd gladly pay a little extra if it meant not living there.  I don't think someone could pay me enough to live there right now.
> 
> Your government is a bunch of pawns.  The corporate juggernaut controls the country.  The pharmaceutical industry in particular has the Administration by the scrotum.  The people are a bunch of whiny cry babies, demanding action and when they get it, they scream at the price and blame the government.  The special interest groups are destroying what little is left of the Constitution.  The Dems are almost facist, saying whatever they think you want to hear and then backpedalling as soon as they take power.  The economy is totally trashed.  Your national debt is well over 60% of GDP while your cowboy president waves his Smith and Wesson, banking the profits from his investments in arms.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more...


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 14, 2008)

Nope. Not being cute.  Being dead serious.  I read way too much news.  It's just reality.  With all the focus on securing the oil to feed the need, they're losing sight of what's happening in their own country.

Incidentally, my parents live in Florida.  We have long discussions about it and even though they're avid Republican supporters, they can't dispute the facts.

As for Newegg, they've long been rumored to be opening a Canadian site.  Indeed, they've purchase the newegg.ca domain.  Mind you, this has been at least a year in the making, so I have no idea whether it will ever come to fruition or not.


----------



## lucky7 (Jan 14, 2008)

and wat makes canada so free of problems?


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I've accidentally hijacked this thread enough. I'll simply say this and then drop it. What the USA desperately needs is a government made up of independents. However, to do that some restrictions must be removed. The electoral college must be abolished, as the main thing it accomplishes is to protect the stranglehold of the Big Two. Donations to campaigns must be more tightly controlled, to prevent morons like Hilary from lining their pockets from a very interested Chinese, who have a vested interest in the outcome of the election and a not so discrete interest in maintaining their economic superpower status.

It will never happen, but it's fun to dream.

The reality is that no matter who takes office, a group of suits walks in while the newly elected President takes a seat and arranges the pens, sets a laptop on the desk, plays back the JFK assasination and calmly asks "any questions?"

And with that, I leave it.


----------



## paratwa (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> You watch.  When you run out of bullets, they'll come up to you with a big smile, poke the tip of their finger in the end of your gun while they hand you a turban and the Quran.
> 
> lol   I read wayyyy too much politics.





At the rates Muslims are immigrating to Canada, it looks to me like Canada will be a Muslim country before the US.
http://www.anewlife.ca/teaching/needtoknow.php


----------



## quiktek (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> you're probably right...  But right now it's in such a horrible mess I'd gladly pay a little extra if it meant not living there.  I don't think someone could pay me enough to live there right now.
> 
> Your government is a bunch of pawns.  The corporate juggernaut controls the country.  The pharmaceutical industry in particular has the Administration by the scrotum.  The people are a bunch of whiny cry babies, demanding action and when they get it, they scream at the price and blame the government.  The special interest groups are destroying what little is left of the Constitution.  The Dems are almost facist, saying whatever they think you want to hear and then backpedalling as soon as they take power.  The economy is totally trashed.  Your national debt is well over 60% of GDP while your cowboy president waves his Smith and Wesson, banking the profits from his investments in arms.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it seems like you really know what you're talking about (not really). And hats off on your grammar. I don't think you read too many politics, it might be that you are a communist. It's not that you would never live here, it's that you don't have the BALLS to live here.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jan 14, 2008)

quiktek said:


> it's that you don't have the BALLS to live here.




You're stupid.


----------



## lucky7 (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> The reality is that no matter who takes office, a group of suits walks in while the newly elected President takes a seat and arranges the pens, sets a laptop on the desk, plays back the JFK assasination and calmly asks "any questions?"
> 
> And with that, I leave it.



Uhh what?


----------



## quiktek (Jan 14, 2008)

jbrown456 said:


> You're stupid.



Let me guess, you're sirkenin's girlfriend right? It's ok, I would defend my girlfriend as well so I won't take your comment personally.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jan 14, 2008)

quiktek said:


> Let me guess, you're sirkenin's girlfriend right? It's ok, I would defend my girlfriend as well so I won't take your comment personally.



umm, no     lmfao..

But i think that we should get back on topic here, because if we keep going, a mod will probabally close this...


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 14, 2008)

i agree, after looking at both websites, i will be buying all of my things from newegg, my dad has used this site many times and i have never heard a complaint from him


----------



## Calibretto (Jan 14, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Newegg also has quicker shipping (in my experiences)



Not for me. Shipping is very quick for me. I can order the cheapest shipping on TigerDirect and I'll get it overnight.  Newegg, on the otherhand, for me takes a few days.


----------



## sniperchang (Jan 14, 2008)

lucky7 said:


> and wat makes canada so free of problems?



No one ever said that...


WTF guys this thread was for newegg VS tigerdirect not Country vs country this is getting way out of hand. That's enough, let's all agree newegg is a sweet site, tigerdirect charges a bit much, think what you may, but let's just leave it at that...

EDIT: 





jbrown456 said:


> umm, no     lmfao..
> 
> But i think that we should get back on topic here, because if we keep going, a mod will probabally close this...



Miss that post, but that's much better!


----------



## newguy5 (Jan 14, 2008)

i would say newegg is decent as long as you don't have to RMA something, then they get a little lazy.  although my very first product ordered from them EVER was severely damaged, they said they would pay for shipping back (was a computer case) and would refund me what i paid.  well they sent me the new one which they did 5 day shipping instead of their normal ups 3-day, so i got the new case a week and a day later; and then when i sent the damaged one back they refunded me the NEW price of the case back, which was cheaper than when i paid for it, instead of the price i paid.  so i lost $5 on the deal, which isn't a big enough deal for me to complain, but for god's sake they should have gotten that right.

otherwise no problems with newegg.  they ship fast and everything else i've gotten has been in good shape.  the prices are good too.  but as with anything you order online, you gotta expect hiccups like this every now and then.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had to RMA a few products to Newegg before (nothing large, luckily), and they have always refunded me without question.


----------



## The_Beast (Jan 14, 2008)

Newegg FTW Newegg FTW Newegg FTW Newegg FTW


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 14, 2008)

newegg ftw fo sho!


----------



## Dan_p (Jan 14, 2008)

in my small about of Experince  of useing either  i think Newegg is better for the Free FASTER shipping.  i places an order with Tigger  and it took 12 days from there location  to me in california.  this was after 3 days for them to ship the item out  so a grand total of 15 days to get my items.  by then the rebates happened to be to late for me to send in.  kinda made me mad. also was told my Tigger there was nothing they could do about it. because once it was shipped it is up to UPS  to get it there in a timely matter.   
   If you live in California  i would try useing Fry's Electronics  they seem to ship very fast plus they are located in Ca.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jan 14, 2008)

quiktek said:


> Its people like you that keep the U.S. economy going by paying full price. Thanx





lucky7 said:


> haha no u read way too much bull shit :.





lucky7 said:


> and wat makes canada so free of problems?





paratwa said:


> At the rates Muslims are immigrating to Canada, it looks to me like Canada will be a Muslim country before the US.
> http://www.anewlife.ca/teaching/needtoknow.php





jbrown456 said:


> You're stupid.





quiktek said:


> Let me guess, you're sirkenin's girlfriend right? It's ok, I would defend my girlfriend as well so I won't take your comment personally.



I don't see the point of doing this in a Newegg vs. Tigerdirect thread  

That's sad. 

*ON TOPIC:*



The_Beast said:


> Newegg FTW Newegg FTW Newegg FTW Newegg FTW




Hahaha! I couldn't agree more! Newegg FTW!

I have made about a total of 20 orders from them and everysingle time it's shipped to my door on the 3rd day (3rd Day Shipping) hella reliable! and not to mention they have some of the lowest prices out there and the best bundle deals!!


----------



## lynx6200 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like newegg for price, however, tiger seems to be a lot more informative on their website.  I mean what gives?  Theres really no description of the products on newegg, while tiger has a full list of details (not just specs) and pictures with descriptions.  I mean, if your a computer user, you pretty much know what your looking at anyway, but for the average user, well, your pretty much stuck in the dark on newegg.

So info. wise I say tiger wins, but otherwise newegg.


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 14, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> I don't see the point of doing this in a Newegg vs. Tigerdirect thread
> 
> That's sad.
> 
> ...



this is somewhere between slightly and extemely ridiculous, come on it was supposed to be something about opinions, not oh well canada is gonna turn into a muslim country, just give an opinion and dont make it personal


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Jan 14, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> The reality is that no matter who takes office, a group of suits walks in while the newly elected President takes a seat and arranges the pens, sets a laptop on the desk, plays back the JFK assasination and calmly asks "any questions?"



*Negative...First of all you got that from Penn and Teller (the Conspiracy THEORIES episode), and 2nd of all, you didn't even quote it correctly.*



footballdude2k3 said:


> i agree, after looking at both websites, i will be buying all of my things from newegg, my dad has used this site many times and i have never heard a complaint from him



*WTF Are you talking about? This isn't a Newegg VS Tigerdirect Thread, its about the U.S. and all of it's problems, haven't you read the last 400 posts? (I say blame the liberals). Oh and I'm kidding btw (except for the liberals statement).*

Last but not least, Newegg is better than TigerDirect, except for the fact that TG ships to El Canada.


----------



## footballdude2k3 (Jan 14, 2008)

damn i knew i was posting in the wrong thread, thanks for correcting me von  lol


----------



## JLV2k5 (Jan 15, 2008)

footballdude2k3 said:


> damn i knew i was posting in the wrong thread, thanks for correcting me von  lol



No that was a joke making fun of all the immature posts. I hope you weren't serious above


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Jan 15, 2008)

^I think he knew it was a joke (I'm hinting some sarcasm in his post...) mostly because of that winking smiley person.

But I was wrong once before in my life. Maybe this is the second time.


----------



## quiktek (Jan 15, 2008)

lol I would of never in a million years thought that starting this thread would stir up such emotion.....


----------



## SirKenin (Jan 15, 2008)

vonfeldt7 said:


> *Negative...First of all you got that from Penn and Teller (the Conspiracy THEORIES episode), and 2nd of all, you didn't even quote it correctly.*


 
I have absolutely no idea what Penn and Teller is.


----------



## twitchtwice (Jan 15, 2008)

Newegg definitely has better customer service. Today I called them saying that my GPU was glitching while playing counter-strike source and no questions asked they sent me an RMA. So today I ordered my new card (xfx g92 8800 gts) and its on its way tomorrow. At that same time im going to get my raptor. and my computer will finally be complete MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH.




ha


----------



## ardley216 (Jan 15, 2008)

deleted crap  about usa v canada.. cos i  read the res of the post...

over all.. newegg is better.. very  very   user friendly!


----------



## quiktek (Jan 16, 2008)

I just placed my an order for the qx9650 with Tiger yesturday and they gave me crap about having to confirm my identity (which I can understand) but they could not release my order because I was not home to pick up my phone lol so I cancelled that order and place it with newegg today. Tiger never again, newegg all the way........


----------



## hNic (Jan 18, 2008)

tigerdirect (canada OR US) is shit (especially Canada considering they have a history of selling old parts as new...and i'm from Canada)....NCIX and DirectCanada are the way to go...can't argue with price matching and 6% tax and free shipping over $300 (DirectCanada only for shipping)

newegg.....is a good site can't knock it...

canada vs us...pride vs prejudice...hahaha!


----------



## nh.whitedart (Jan 18, 2008)

TigerDirect 
Very fast shipping, +2 compared to NewEgg


----------



## quiktek (Jan 18, 2008)

The only thing I can really say about tigerdirect is that I love there selection.


----------



## Ready (Jan 18, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> I'd rather payer higher prices than live in a corrupted dump like the USA.  lol



who cares.....we let in hundreds everyday. If one person up north will stay, it's one less to worry about blowing something up. 

But on topic I have only used newegg and I can only have good things to say about them!


----------

